# DMAA?



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Can DMAA still be Got? not asking where or who just if?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

anything can be got, where there is demand there is supply :thumbup1:


----------



## j.k22 (May 20, 2010)

In a word, yes.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

i understand it to be a stim? (could be wrong) is it worth having or are there better stims, opinions?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Is this the stuff thats like wizz but without the dopamine effect?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Loads of places sell this online


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

How do you dose it and what do you add it to?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.nutri-verse.com/hellfire-eph-150-by-innovative-laboratories/ looks like a decent blend



maybe @DiggyV could have a look @ it


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Loads of places sell this online


Nice links.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

DMAA is the sticky-out bit of amphetamine, but with just half a hexagon of carbons where the benzene ring is on the amphetamine molecule.

I'm not sure if its still in Jack3d or not, after those american soldiers died.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Easily still available as others have said. When I was using it I slowly upped to 1.5 scoops which was more than enough, you do get a crash though - like Craze which I used after I had finished my tub of Jacked.

Personally I'd go with Hemo Black Ultra Concentrate, never experienced a crash with this pre-workout.

I since stopped all pre-workouts nearly 2 weeks ago and feel perfectly fine in the gym, feels great to arrive home not expecting or experiencing a crash.

A lot of folk have mentioned pre-workouts like Jack3d & Craze etc affects their appetite, It didn't with me but like everything it's person dependent I suppose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Nice links.


Lol.

I'm not going to link a banned substance mate.

Google searches aren't hard to do though


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

could DMAA show positive for amphetamine on a quick test?


----------



## Santoro (Jan 26, 2013)

DMAA gives me panick attacks lol! I'm fine on it for about an hour but then my heart won't stop racing and I get really tight chested, then I feel sick and dizzy! It wears off eventually but I chucked away a full tub of the original Jack3d (minus about 4 servings)! Loads of people love it though, it's very dependent on your tolerance to stims.

TBH though these days I get similar effects from most stims. I spent years of my youth going out all weekend on illegal stims etc, now I'm 35 I can't handle them anymore!!

DMAA is really potent stuff though so if you do get hold of some be careful when dosing it. :thumb:


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

uubiduu said:


> could DMAA show positive for amphetamine on a quick test?


Id like to know this as well.

is it as potent as most articles say it is? i understand that its dependant on your tolerance to stimulants


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

ArnyArmy said:


> Id like to know this as well.
> 
> is it as potent as most articles say it is? i understand that its dependant on your tolerance to stimulants


I believe it does, could be wrong though


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

ArnyArmy said:


> Id like to know this as well.
> 
> is it as potent as most articles say it is? i understand that its dependant on your tolerance to stimulants


I think it could possibly show on a quick test for amphetamines, but any follow-up gas chromatography / mass spec confirmation would show it to have a different molecular weight. The side-chain which fits your receptors is the same as for amphetamine, but its not technically an amphetamine like, say, clenbuterol.

Here is DMAA (methylhexanamine) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylhexanamine

Here is amphetamine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylhexanamine

That hexagon bit on the molecular structure is called a "benzene ring", but its the amine group (NH3) two thirds along a three carbon arm that sticks out that is responsible for its effects. Think of the benzene ring as the hexagonal key fob of a yale key. DMAA looks the same if you're looking out of the keyhole at it, but half of the hexagon has been filed off by a man who also repairs shoes.

It fits receptors designed for dopamine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dopamine

and adrenaline. These compounds tend to stimulate you, cause release of adenaline and dopamine, and stop you from feeling hungry.

the amphetamines are my specialist area of chemistry. There are thousands of them, but nearly all of them have a 3 carbon "key" with a nitrogen on the middle carbon. Adding an extra carbon onto the nitrogen usually makes them weaker, with two exceptions:- MDMA (ecstacy) and methamphetamine - the king of the amphetamines.

If there is an oxygen on the sticky-out side chain, this tends to stop it from passing the blood / brain barrier and getting into your brain much, but still stops you feeling hungry, unblocks your nose, and dilates your pupils. Ephedrine is methamphetamine with an oxygen on it, rendering it crap - like the limiter on a sports car, or the parental control on an internet browser. Remove that oxygen, and its party time!


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I think it could possibly show on a quick test for amphetamines, but any follow-up gas chromatography / mass spec confirmation would show it to have a different molecular weight. The side-chain which fits your receptors is the same as for amphetamine, but its not technically an amphetamine like, say, clenbuterol.
> 
> Here is DMAA (methylhexanamine) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylhexanamine
> 
> ...


Just out of interest is amphetamine catabolic?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

uubiduu said:


> could DMAA show positive for amphetamine on a quick test?





ArnyArmy said:


> Id like to know this as well.
> 
> is it as potent as most articles say it is? i understand that its dependant on your tolerance to stimulants


DMAA will show a positive (false) for amphetamines


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I still got Jack3d if anyone is interested.


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

lxm said:


> DMAA will show a positive (false) for amphetamines


so you could get problems with countries or regions where the police makes quick drug tests for drivers of cars


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

uubiduu said:


> could DMAA show positive for amphetamine on a quick test?





uubiduu said:


> so you could get problems with countries or regions where the police makes quick drug tests for drivers of cars


You have answered your own question, but how probable is it that someone is going to be tested for drugs when being in control of a vehicle ? its a very specific thing you have asked and being tested for drugs whilst driving is a very specific thing also, so unless you are planning to be in a serious unfit state to drive and this is obvious, or driving in a way that you are getting pulled over, I wouldn't worry...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> Just out of interest is amphetamine catabolic?


Not in its own right, but if you don't eat for days it doesn't help you to grow, as an indirect effect.

A bit of ephedrine can focus you in the gym. A gram of speed, and the gym seems less important. You play a few Who records, put your parka on, get on your lambretta down to Brighton, fight rockers on the beach, have a bunk-up down a back alley with a young Lesley Ash, then dance to louie Louie with "ace face" Sting. But then you see him on your comedown, and he's the bell-hop at a hotel. Disillusioned, you drive your moped off the whiote cliffs of dover.

Oh, that's the storyline of Quadrophenia.



Methamphetamine takes even more superhuman willpower to train on. Your 45-year-old thai wife decides to wear slut makeup, "me love you longtime" white stack heels, and oil up her fake breasts.



Three days later, you haven't trained once, or eaten anything but pussy, you don't know how many women are in the house, and that car across the road looks suspicious.

Thats Mrs Zorrin. She's a good glamour photographer, and a hell of a pimp, but crystal meth makes her want to pose for pictures. Like I'm going to say "hold that thought. I'm off to the gym now. You can suck my dick on that sofa with lots of eye contact and spitting later".


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

@Zorrin , have you ever mixed /tried meth with a dopamine transporter inhibitor like modafinil? might give an interesting result to use something thats the dopamine equivalent of an ssri and stops reuptake at the synapse


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Not in its own right, but if you don't eat for days it doesn't help you to grow, as an indirect effect.
> 
> A bit of ephedrine can focus you in the gym. A gram of speed, and the gym seems less important. You play a few Who records, put your parka on, get on your lambretta down to Brighton, fight rockers on the beach, have a bunk-up down a back alley with a young Lesley Ash, then dance to louie Louie with "ace face" Sting. But then you see him on your comedown, and he's the bell-hop at a hotel. Disillusioned, you drive your moped off the whiote cliffs of dover.
> 
> ...


Lucky Zorrin with a nice wife!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I think it could possibly show on a quick test for amphetamines, but any follow-up gas chromatography / mass spec confirmation would show it to have a different molecular weight. The side-chain which fits your receptors is the same as for amphetamine, but its not technically an amphetamine like, say, clenbuterol.
> 
> Here is DMAA (methylhexanamine) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylhexanamine
> 
> ...


And how did the bet go??

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Had a quick look at the one mentioned and the first thing is they are trying to say that their 'Ephedran' is the closest thing to Ephedrine you can legally get. Try to make you think its the same stuff "Ephedran (Ephedrine)" and then the ingredient that actually does anything in the Ephedran part of the constituents is Sida Cordifolia. Sida is like Yohimbine's little brother. One of my friends wive's likes it, and he says it does help her with appetite, but its not a patch even on ephedra, as she found out when she bought some ECA30+ (Ephedra not Ephedrine) and made her hyper for about 6 hours she said. :lol: Sida is quite mild in comparison to the other stuff in there.

Sida is still legal in the UK, or was last time I checked the list.

Anyway onto the other bits and bobs in it, and we now move into a much greyer area. The StimMax part of it has a lot more goodies in it, albeit all banned in the UK:

Rauwolscine - or Alpha Yohimbine - an alpha agonist, with a better IC50 value than Yohimbine, so it saturates more receptors by weight than Yoh. Great little ingredient, and has zero anxiety sides. Unfortunately banned in the UK. The govt department responsible is slowly cracking down on sales, so if you can still get it, and it is still stocked then get it while you can

DMAA - another alpha agonist - will give you anxiety issues if you are prone. Again now banned in the UK

Evodiamine - in mice has been shown to slow fat uptake into cells, nothing in humans when I last checked. Is a bit of a fingers crossed ingredient IMO.

The others are pretty much usual suspects in a multi ingredient fat burner. It will do the job, probably a 4% lift in metabolism IMO, and will suppress appetite.

However I do love the 'Hellfire EPH' labelling when there is nothing from the Ephedra plant I can see in there at all. :lol:


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> I still got Jack3d if anyone is interested.


Is it unopened?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ArnyArmy said:


> Is it unopened?


Yeah mate unopened Lemon and Lime.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> Yeah mate unopened Lemon and Lime.


How much you looking for it?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ArnyArmy said:


> How much you looking for it?


I could do it for you at 40 delivered, the delivery is 5.90 on its own.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> I could do it for you at 40 delivered, the delivery is 5.90 on its own.


Do you accept paypal?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ArnyArmy said:


> Do you accept paypal?


Yeah mate Pay Pal is good, PM me your email address so I can send you an invoice if you want tommorow and can post it on Tuesday?


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

how do i send a pm, it doesnt come up when i click you username??


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Slight side note, how many of you take Modafinil? (As Pugster mentioned it). I think it's helped my keep my job on track with a 21 month old son that still doesn't sleep thru the night!!


----------

